# avatar help



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

okay i have an animated avatar i want to upload... when i try to it says remote image to large or whatever and i dont kno how to get it uploaded...if i do a large pic it just resizes it for me on here and doesnt ever say that, maybe cause its animated? if i try from my computer it only shows a still shot of it and not the animation when i do it from photobucket and i enter the direct link its too large..can someone help...make it the size of whatever the max limit is... here is the link to my avatar


----------

